# Best FTP Client

## TenPin

What FTP Clients do people prefer.

I've tried yafc and it works with all my web hosting sites but it doesn't have glob support so I can't do "mv *.html .."

gtfp seems to be buggy at best and crashed on me.

lftp is feature rich but plain doesn't work on the main hosting package I use from lypha.com

I'm going to try fireftp and ncftp but I was wondering if there is an all out decent cli or gui client out there. In windows I found filezilla more than up to the task. I hope they release a linux version of FileZilla.

[update]

Unbelievable, ncftp can glob files with * but there is no mv command, doh!

----------

## papal_authority

Honestly I like plain old CLI FTP (net-ftp/ftp). I've never found a use for a GUI FTP client.

----------

## WhiteSpade

FileZilla3 has been in developement for a few years now, but the writer is brilliant and doing the job right.  He has commited a schload of patches to wxWidgets and others to fix their bugs.  You can follow his development here.  In a post he wrote on Sept 28th, 2006 he said:

 *Quote:*   

> I'll very soon release the first beta of FileZilla 3. While there are still lots of missing functions, I consider the current state stable enough for broad testing.
> 
> Public testing will be the main purpose of the first beta. Technically, the beta will be nothing more than a nightly build with a modified startup message. With the exception that the beta has undergone lots of internal tests to make sure it works as expected. In contrast to that, the nightlies are totally untested.
> 
> Roadmap for the future:
> ...

   Hopefully this beta will find its way into portage.  It will be crossplatform (Linux, Mac, Windows, etc).

As for what I use... gftp does what I need it to do, but its definetly not my favorite.  I will be switching to FileZilla3 as soon as I can.  I hope this info helps.

---Alex

----------

## kharan5876

Ive never really seen an ftp client that I preferred over another one on windows or unix. gftp is simple and gets the job done. However I don't do much with ftp other than downloading and uploading.

----------

## cyrillic

I like the FTP support that is built into Midnight Commander.

----------

## krolden

lftp is quite nice IMHO.

----------

## lucapost

Do you can advise to me a textmode ftp client with directorys download support?

----------

## Zepp

 *WhiteSpade wrote:*   

> FileZilla3 has been in developement for a few years now, but the writer is brilliant and doing the job right.  He has commited a schload of patches to wxWidgets and others to fix their bugs.  You can follow his development here.  In a post he wrote on Sept 28th, 2006 he said:
> 
>  *Quote:*   I'll very soon release the first beta of FileZilla 3. While there are still lots of missing functions, I consider the current state stable enough for broad testing.
> 
> Public testing will be the main purpose of the first beta. Technically, the beta will be nothing more than a nightly build with a modified startup message. With the exception that the beta has undergone lots of internal tests to make sure it works as expected. In contrast to that, the nightlies are totally untested.
> ...

 

I can wait fore filezilla 3 on linux  :Smile: .

----------

## PaulBredbury

A FileZilla cvs ebuild is available from Ycarus.

----------

## mbjr

Hi,

Well I think I know what he's looking for  :Smile: 

Functionality like scheduling, proper up/down queuing, server-to-server transfers, ftps (ftp over ssl), utf8 support, pattern based selection (incl directories/files), lightweight interface -> one of these are continuously missing from all linux ftp clients, interface regardless.

There was pftp once, which was released by one in the big fat warez community, that turned out to be supporting all these functions (even automated mirroring - or as they called: trading), however it needs a week of training to understand the logic and the way to use it. Never seen such badly designed stuff though... 

SmartFTP is quite good on Win32 with all these and there're some others available, so it's not the only one.

I wish I had the time to create a proper ftp client for the community...  :Sad: 

Cheers,

----------

## davascript

ncftp is a nice CLI ftp client I have been using it for a while and have had no problems with it.

----------

## WhiteSpade

There is a bug to create an ebuild for filezilla here.  Its more updated than Ycarus' ebuild.  Evidently the beta process is taking longer than the developer intended, but I hope for it to be out soon or at least have the ebuild for the betas in portage soon.  When the semester is over I might take it upon myself to learn the ebuild system and see what I can do to help this ebuild along.

---Alex

----------

## jonnevers

 *papal_authority wrote:*   

> Honestly I like plain old CLI FTP (net-ftp/ftp). I've never found a use for a GUI FTP client.

 

ftp should be avoided if at all possible, since it transmits your password in clear text

I suggest just using SSH via SCP or SFTP. A gui could be Nautilus with a remote directory connected via SSH... or from Windows WinSCP.

yeah, SSH via the file manager works well.

----------

